# 30 Maltese dogs taken from home up for adoption at LCDAS



## simba11 (Nov 20, 2014)

Oh dear...feeling so sad, but praying these babies go to great homes...
30 Maltese dogs taken from home up for adoption at LCDAS | WINK NEWS
FORT MYERS, Fla.- Thirty Maltese dogs taken in from an overwhelmed caregiver are up for adoption at Lee County Domestic Animal Services.

The dogs range in age from puppies to 7 years old. Officials say the dogs are being vaccinated and sterilized, and will be made available as they are processed through the Animal Services Veterinary Clinic. The adoption center is open Monday- Saturday from 10:30 a.m.- 3:30 p.m.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh my goodness. Taken from an overwhelmed caregiver? 30 dogs gives new meaning for crazy dog lady! I hope they find good homes.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I can't get the video to play. Does "caregiver" as used in the written story mean a would-be rescuer, or a "real" owner?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww precious little babies, they're close to Naples too and other affluent areas, those cuties will be adopted quickly..


----------



## rrwtrw (Dec 23, 2008)

A friend who works in rescue also sent this to me. She says that "overwhelmed caregiver" is a common excuse for disreputable breeders. Apparently, the screening process is not very good at a lot of the shelters in this area. The "first come, first serve" comment makes me worried for these precious pups. Does anyone know if anyone with a Maltese rescue that might be able to help them? 

Terre and Denne


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

rrwtrw said:


> A friend who works in rescue also sent this to me. She says that "overwhelmed caregiver" is a common excuse for disreputable breeders. Apparently, the screening process is not very good at a lot of the shelters in this area. The "first come, first serve" comment makes me worried for these precious pups. Does anyone know if anyone with a Maltese rescue that might be able to help them?
> 
> Terre and Denne


Hopefully they will be picky about who adopts, most shelters it's cash and carry..


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Sounds like they do some sort of application and approval process..

Adopt a Pet

​Puppies - $95	
​Adult Dogs - $75	
​Senior Dogs - $25
(6 years or older)


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

michellerobison said:


> Sounds like they do some sort of application and approval process..
> 
> Adopt a Pet
> 
> ...


Those are the cheapest adoption fees I've ever seen! My parents adopted two lab puppies when I was 14 and I remember them being over $300 each.


----------



## Sweetmaltese4life (Nov 21, 2015)

*Ugh yet another case of Maltese in need of home and too far for me to rescue. For those of you who don't know I wouldn't mind taking in another but where I am is... *:tumbleweed:
*anywho I guess it's a good thing no maltese left behind around here it seems.

*


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

a rescue wouldnt be having puppies, so back yard breeder. Dogs look in good shape though. Not like the 10 we got last month from a hoarder.
They will be adopted fast at those fees and lets hope to good homes.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

They did look healthy, but yes, backyard breeder would be my guess. Hopefully they will go to good homes.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> Sounds like they do some sort of application and approval process..
> 
> Adopt a Pet
> 
> ...


It's a country shelter so they don't have high fees, but hopefully they might raise them just to keep out riff raff.. sorry if that sounds mean but that's cheap for a high maintenance breed plus who knows what health issues there will be with a BYB.


----------



## Slydersmama (Dec 9, 2015)

michellerobison said:


> It's a country shelter so they don't have high fees, but hopefully they might raise them just to keep out riff raff.. sorry if that sounds mean but that's cheap for a high maintenance breed plus who knows what health issues there will be with a BYB.


Truer words have never been spoken. The cost (financially AND emotionally) raising a dog from poor breeding can be daunting....not to mention the pup itself living a life of ill health. I hope they all get adopted into homes that are equipped to handle those costs. Praying they do...rayer:


----------



## rrwtrw (Dec 23, 2008)

I also hope they do not place them with families with small children. These pups have likely suffered emotionally already and may need a lot of special care to learn to trust and love. 

Terre and Denne


----------



## Barb J (Sep 17, 2015)

Back yard breeder for sure, but at least she had the sense to ask for help.

Some are already listed for adoption. That seems to be the average for Animal Services and Humane Society here.

I'm sure they will all get good homes. When we adopted Gigi we had to fill out an application and they asked for our vet info.

Don't know if they ever checked on it.

Our local shelter is holding special price to get animals adopted. $45 for any dog that's been there over 45 days, etc.

Small dogs find homes fast here and I know our shelter takes in dogs from all over FL and out of state.

I just hope they are not adopted on a whim as Christmas present, then buyers remorse later.

Poor babies.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

They do look to be in good shape, that's a plus. Hopefully the will find great forever homes!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Yikes, they were all adopted today! (December 17) 

Again, the video won't play for me, but the article says there was a huge line. 

Dozens line up for Maltese adoption | WINK NEWS

(Edited because I misread it as "Tuesday" )


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

mss said:


> Yikes, they were all adopted today! (December 17)
> 
> Again, the video won't play for me, but the article says there was a huge line.
> 
> ...


I just saw they all got adopted.


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Yea! I hope and pray they are all in good situations.


----------



## Sweetmaltese4life (Nov 21, 2015)

*Yay!!!! Maltese Christmas!! I'm so happy for all the malts and hope everyone that adopted stays true to their Maltese commitment.* :chili:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

michellerobison said:


> I just saw they all got adopted.


That's just wonderful! A Christmas Miracle!:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

It was on the news here. There were huge lineups long before the shelter opened. The good news in our area, people are always looking for small dogs. Hopefully they all went to good homes. Unfortunately the vetting process here is minimal.


----------



## Amazing Grace (Sep 22, 2015)

I couldn't help feeling happy for the people who got the dogs. This area is not far from ground zero of the foreclosure capital of america. No one there could possibly afford to buy from a breeder or even a shelter that charged the normal high fees. But they can afford to look after the dogs, and you can't put a price on love. Hugs to the person who gave them up. You did a nice thing.


----------



## Barb J (Sep 17, 2015)

Just wondering if any new members were one of the lucky ones to adopt one of these fluff's? That would be great if we had a member and could keep up with progress.


----------

